# Philips Dvd Player Help



## anirbanghosh (Mar 31, 2008)

I want to buy a PHILIPS DVD Player with following features. So which model shall I buy?

1. DTS Decoder.
2. DivX Support
3. MP3 support at 320kbps(as many models support only upto 256kbps)

Also does DVP5150 have DTS support?

Please help me at earliest....


----------



## shadow2get (Mar 31, 2008)

FYI, DVP 5140/94 does not have DTS support.
Check Specifictions HERE.

You can go for this model:

Philips DVP5986K/98
Specification

It would cost you around 4.5-4.8k. It supports Dolby Digital & DTS decoding, 5.1 Surround sound, DivX 6 & Ultra Support & 320kbps MP3 support.
To top that it upscales you CD/DVD to Full HD 1080p if needed & it has HDMI output connectivity along with the usual Composite/Component. 
Also has USB input support.

It's really worth the money you put for it.


----------



## anirbanghosh (Mar 31, 2008)

Many thanks for your help.

But tell me is it possible that a player can play MP3 only upto 256kbps but not 320kbps!

I was talking about DVP 5140/94 because it has 8 channel audio output with Dolby Digital EX and Dolby Prologic II. But how is it possible that a DVD Player of this kind has no DTS support whereas one model that is below DVP 5140/94's price has DTS support!!!


----------



## shadow2get (Mar 31, 2008)

Right now, I have a Philips DVP 5106K/97 with Dolby & DTS support.
In this, I can play 320kbps VBR/CBR MP3 files even though the specification says it supports upto 256kbps. 

Dunno abt the model which you are referring. Officially, it says it supports upto 256kbps. Best thing would be to go to an Electronic shop where they have this player & check it out if it plays 320kbps VBR/CBR.

Regarding the availability of Dolby Digital, DTS in one model & Dolby Digital EX & Doby Digital Pro Logic depends on 

1. Depends on Company marketing strategy
2. Depends on other Features it offers like 5.1 in DVP5986K/98 & 7.1 in DVP 5140/94. FYI,                                                                      



> Dolby Digital = 5.1 channel
> Dolby Prologic II = 5.1 channel with improvements
> Dolby Digital EX = 6.1/7.1 channel


Since it's 7.1 in 5140/94, its Dolby Digital EX. (see specification of 5140)

Check this link for more Dolby info:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Pro_Logic#Dolby_Surround_at_a_glance

About non-availability of DTS in 1 player may be due to the Company strategy, Pricing constraints, licensing of 'DTS' for 'X' amt of players produced by the company.

3. The Official Philips India site recommends the following retail price 
* DVP5986K/98 - Rs. 5500
      * DVP5965K/96 - Rs. 5000
      * DVP5150/94 - Rs. 5000
Have a look at this LINK for more information

You might get it for less in local electronic shops. That's why I suggested it would be arnd 4.5k-5k.

My suggestion for you is to go for the *DVP5986K/98* for the following reasons (not in any specific order):
1. Future Proof - HDMI, 1080p upscaling i.e True HD or Full HD
2. USB Connectivity
3. Supports Dolby Digital & DTS.
4. Most DVDs have 5.1 sound formats. Not many DVDs have come which supports 7.1 channel. 
5. Supports DivX Ultra. 
6. Cost abt Rs. 500 more than your DVP 5150/94. 
7. Official 320kbps MP3 support.

Lemme know the prices of both DVP5986K/98 & DVP 5150/94 players. I am planning to buy the DVP 5986K/98.


----------



## anirbanghosh (Mar 31, 2008)

Wao such a nice explanation! Thanks a lot!!!!!

Okay tell me one thing friend. If I play MP3 in DVP 5986K/98 how 2 channel source gets converted into 6 channel as it does not have any Dolby Prologic II support...


----------

